# Vinyl plank: HD Allure vs. Lowes Armstrong Exquisite



## tobijohn (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on one over the other? I've read plenty here about Allure but there isn't really much mention of Lowe's equivalent product manufactured by Armstrong.

Both are adhesive strip, floating planks and both have the same warranty (25 year residential). Interestingly, while Allure does not claim to be waterproof, the Armstrong product does. 

I will be replacing an existing engineered hardwood floor on an above ground concrete slab in South Florida that shows no signs of any moisture problems. I'm aware of the consensus opinion on Allure and concrete slabs but again, there's really no info on Armstrong Exquisite (or their Luxe plank line) on the forum. 

Any input would be much appreciated, thanks....


----------



## Rainyday (Aug 4, 2012)

I would very much to like hear opinions on this as well. I am beginning to look into flooring and am on a very limited budget. I will be installing this myself. I have done the click together floating laminate with good success in small areas. 

This floor will be 150 sq. ft and there will be a desk and rolling chair and other office-type furniture on it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Rolling chairs will ruin any vinyl product and void the warranty.


----------



## Rainyday (Aug 4, 2012)

OK thanks. What if I put a chair pad under the chair?

Do you have any opinions on the two products other than not to use rolling chairs?


----------



## MyDiy88 (Aug 17, 2012)

*I love the stuff.*

I used Allure in my entry way, and it stands up great to the traffic and snow and salt. I would not have a problem having a rolling chair on it. I just bought some Exquisite and it looks just like Allure. I think Allure has a better attachment method it feels more solid. But I like both products. I didn't want any fiber based laminate stuff I just don't trust it when it comes in contact with water.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

MyDiy88 said:


> I used Allure in my entry way, and it stands up great to the traffic and snow and salt. I would not have a problem having a rolling chair on it. I just bought some Exquisite and it looks just like Allure. I think Allure has a better attachment method it feels more solid. But I like both products. I didn't want any fiber based laminate stuff I just don't trust it when it comes in contact with water.


 Maybe you wouldn't have a problem with a rolling chair, but all vinyl manufacturers say not to use them on their products. I think I would take their advice over yours.


----------



## tony_hr (Oct 6, 2012)

I installed the Allure Planks from HD in two rooms over a year ago and they're still standing. Last week we special-ordered the Armstrong Exquisite brand because we liked one of the designs they had. I just tried installing the first box, and I'm very disappointed by it. The strip where the glue is, is paper-thin and there's only glue on one side of the two parts that stick when you put together the two planks. On a lot of the planks, the sticky strips came bent in different ways because they are so thin, which makes it harder to install. The Allure flooring has a much better sticking method, and is sturdier. Also, after installing the first box of the Armstrong planks, I noticed that the wood-texture layer was peeling off, right out of the box. I'm calling Lowes first thing in the morning to return the product.


----------



## Dantro (Oct 7, 2012)

im a local installer in PA, we have been installing alot of mannington lock solid adura, lock n go. vinyl product, with laminate locking system, no adhesive strips. became very popular here over the past years due to floods, etc.
very durable. with a few tips definitley diy capable.


http://www.mannington.com/Residential/Adura.aspx

i tend to stay away from box store products.


----------

